# I gotta call BS



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So I have a friend that I really enjoy talking to but he is a BIG talker. Not a one-upper kind of guy, but still a guy that likes to inflate stories.

Well, I talk to him today about some upcoming hunts and was saying that I needed to make the time to get out and do some coyote calling. He proceeds to tell me that he was invited to a private ranch last week not far from Utah County to shoot some coyotes with several other guys. He states that this is a large spread of land that the coyotes have been harassing the live stock and the rancher wants them gone.

_So far so good right?_

Then he tells me about how he drives around the property until he sees a coyote and then gets out of the truck and shoots a coyote.

_Okay, kind of believable but not really something I experience on a regular basis._

I ask if they did much calling and he says "No." Then he tells me that all day they just drove around and shot coyotes that were following live stock.

_So apparently all of my calling time has been wasted and I should have just followed live stock and easily picked off coyotes? Man, I really wasted a lot of money buying a Fox Pro and camo!_

The story goes on about shooting coyotes with his highpower rifle and how much fun it was. And at the end I ask "Well how many did you shoot?" Any normal guy would expect an inflated story to be 7, maybe 10..... but the answer he gave me about made me spit my drink out and die of laughter. He said *329* coyotes between ten guys in one day!

I honestly almost put this in the General Fishing forum because fish tend to get bigger when guys talk about them. But this is the mother of all fish stories that I have ever heard.

Now, I may be mistaken but I am pretty sure that coyotes cant / wont live in high populations in an area simply because there would not be enough food for them to survive. Even if they have a large ranch to call home.

So, either I am a complete moron and dont know what I have been trying to hunt these past few years. OR these guys were at Bart's property shooting pot-guts and my friend is so confused about which animal is which that he shouldnt be allowed in a barn yard for fear of him milking the chickens!

Moral of the story? When you tell tall tails, get your head out of the clouds and tell a semi-believable story for Pete's sake!

[attachment=0:25v8htdd]potgut.jpg[/attachment:25v8htdd]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As if they would even take the time to count that many. In an 8-hour shift that would be one very single 80 seconds or so, not much driving going on here. Full of it!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

lol, sounds like they were drinking more than yote hunting!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds good to me. You should never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

He just saved Utah's deer herds all in one day!! He also made good money in the process!! 329x$50=$16,450!!!


----------



## ibfishing (Jul 25, 2012)

this might just belong in the humor section... i laughed..


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven't even seen that many in my whole LIFE driving around, and we used to do ALLOT of driving around. Plus I am NOT young by any means........... -_O-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well in Nevada you can just drive the farms and shoot coyotes. But thats Nevada. And the most I have taken in one day with 3 guys is 6. Again that is in Nevada where there are a ton more coyotes than in Utah.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That sounds like a fun video game to play.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

There is nothing out of the norm to drive around and shoot coyotes outta the truck but 329 in one day. Up in Oregon its not uncommon to see 10-12 in one day during the winter but not all are shoot able. Driving around cut fields in the winter is a very effective way to kill coyotes.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll say it again...
It don't take all kinds...
But we sure have 'em.

You should ask him to show you the bruise on his shoulder...


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds to me they were sipping back a little bit too much of grandpa's cough syrup and shot 329 of the rancher's sheep thinking they were coyotes.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

So maybe what he meant was they "might" have killed 329 coyotes.

If a female can have a liter of about 6 pups per year, and she can live to the ripe old age of 14 then by killing just 5 to 6 females, they could have potentially killed 329 or more coyotes.

just sayin


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Meth is a hell of a drug!


I remember one time we had these yahoo's boarding a horse at our house. At the time I was trapping a lot of furbearers and he came over to inspect the trapping shed. He proceded tell me a story about how he used his .300 WIN MAG to kill coyotes.

He said that he would wait till the whole pack would come in and then he'd just shoot into the middle of the pack. The "shock wave" would knock down and kill all the coyotes...one shot kill. 

He was serious as a heart attack.


-caleb


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

That reminds me of the guy that told me that he was really into hunting and had "200 LE points".


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax, I told you that story in confidence. Let me guess next you are going to out my honey hole. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

That aint chit! With 5 of us we once killed 399, grazed a couple (but they can't reproduce) and flat out missed upwards of 100 of them! 

Live bait is the key... First you have to catch a rabbit... You do that by making a sound like a Carrot to call them in. Once you get them you then hang them by there little rabbit nuts (rutts).... Works on Wolves also!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

jahan said:


> Bax, I told you that story in confidence. Let me guess next you are going to out my honey hole. :mrgreen: :lol:


As long as you are okay with it.

Here is Jahan's honey hole: sneak up really quiet on a sleeping deer and shoot him with his bow. Try and field dress him as quick as possible before the kids return to the petting zoo :mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is your buddy a TDT?  :twisted:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Is your buddy a TDT?  :twisted:


At least TDT and ETDT produce evidence of their excursions. Mine just has tall tales to share


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

ooooo that man is impressive lol


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

One shot with a .300 Mag and the shock wave killed them all? I am really doing something wrong I shot one dog with my 45-70 and my shock wave must be broke cause I had to hit him twice. I love these type of big stories they are great around a camp fire or garage with a couple of beverages, but haven't we all had a little fish turn into a big fish, maybe not as big as their's. Long live the story tellers it the legends that keeps the kids coming back to the camp.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha we have all told fish stories at some point or another. And if you say you havent, you are either a liar or the resurrected Lord. But the day I tell someone that I caught 12 marlin on a deep sea adventure, bare handed, in 8 hours, please feel free to laugh hysterically at me.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Ha ha we have all told fish stories at some point or another. And if you say you havent, you are either a liar or the resurrected Lord. But the day I tell someone that I caught 12 marlin on a deep sea adventure, bare handed, in 8 hours, please feel free to laugh hysterically at me.


I did that twice last week. (The first liar doesn't stand a chance)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha we have all told fish stories at some point or another. And if you say you havent, you are either a liar or the resurrected Lord. But the day I tell someone that I caught 12 marlin on a deep sea adventure, bare handed, in 8 hours, please feel free to laugh hysterically at me.
> ...


Ha ha, will you please post up a picture of your hands for all to see?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Sure. After I get back from the surgery. I'm getting my bionic hands retuned. I had a hard time releasing a couple of the bigger marlins. I got a little anxious and squeezed a their bills a little too tightly. If you get one around a thousand pounds with a convenient "grip" about a foot in front of his mouth, you can thank me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> Sure. After I get back from the surgery. I'm getting my bionic hands retuned. I had a hard time releasing a couple of the bigger marlins. I got a little anxious and squeezed a their bills a little too tightly. If you get one around a thousand pounds with a convenient "grip" about a foot in front of his mouth, you can thank me.


 :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude - is this your mighty hunting friend?


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like your friend has a hard time deciphering between reality and his dreams. I wish I could take credit for my dream kills, for example I would have a wooley mammoth, world record elk and plenty of record fish..... Keep associating with that guy though, my rule of thumb is no matter how crappy your life feels at times, a friend like that around always makes you feel better about your life!!


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol, Sounds like the door got left open down at the county animal shelter....they will have a surprise Monday morning when they find 329 dead lab mix dogs in the play area. On another note I did shoot one right off the road on the west side of the lake last Saturday. Honestly I felt kind of bad after....I saw it sitting like a good dog, I pulled over...it sat. I opened the back door...it sat. I got my .22 out...it sat. I walked around the other side of the truck...it sat. I shot it.....it laid down.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

2litl2l8 said:


> Lol, Sounds like the door got left open down at the county animal shelter....they will have a surprise Monday morning when they find 329 dead lab mix dogs in the play area. On another note I did shoot one right off the road on the west side of the lake last Saturday. Honestly I felt kind of bad after....I saw it sitting like a good dog, I pulled over...it sat. I opened the back door...it sat. I got my .22 out...it sat. I walked around the other side of the truck...it sat. I shot it.....it laid down.


 :lol:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

nacho said:


> He just saved Utah's deer herds all in one day!! He also made good money in the process!! 329x$50=$16,450!!!


+1 
8 hourd day, that is going to put him in the top 1%. And we all thought we had to have one of these jobs! -_O-


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

nacho said:


> He just saved Utah's deer herds all in one day!! He also made good money in the process!! 329x$50=$16,450!!!


Since it was 10 guys he only made $1,640. Still not bad for a days work



KennyC said:


> +1
> 8 hourd day, that is going to put him in the top 1%. And we all thought we had to have one of these jobs! -_O-


That also puts him in the crosshairs of the Obama admin. After the 75% tax rate (lot's of welfare cases to feed) because he's a 1%er and he doesn't need all that money he's clearing $410.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a cousin that that your friend could hang with. He lies even when the truth sounds better.


----------

